# a few of my reptiles and amphibians



## petoly (Sep 21, 2012)

my beardy pablo acting all crazy







pablo being crazy for food




this is lucky and dude






6 fire belly toads. the water looks nasty cuz I put a log in there and it changed the color of the water. I removed it since




crazy dudes




this is my recently hatched baby long tail grass lizard when it hatched.






same lizard a week later






my bug corner with some lights off. the tank on the left has 3 adult long tail grass lizards.






I got more reptiles but these are the pix I have and I don't wanna take more for now.


----------



## kotomi (Sep 21, 2012)

nice collection! what is the small lizard that had hatched? Is it some kind of skink?


----------



## agent A (Sep 21, 2012)

nice toads!! do u breed them??


----------



## lancaster1313 (Sep 21, 2012)

Nice! I don't have much luck with lizards, unless I rescue them.

I could really use something that eats large roaches, but I would need too many lizards to keep up with my extra Arthropoda. I don't think that I could support the lighting for them.


----------



## agent A (Sep 21, 2012)

likebugs said:


> Nice! I don't have much luck with lizards, unless I rescue them.
> 
> I could really use something that eats large roaches, but I would need too many lizards to keep up with my extra Arthropoda. I don't think that I could support the lighting for them.


i have a big tenodera female if u want her...


----------



## petoly (Sep 22, 2012)

Kotomi, its just called a long tail grass lizard.

Agent a. No i dont breed them, those guys decided to go at it anyway.

Likebugs....lighting yeeah it sucks but oh well lol


----------



## slytle90 (Oct 7, 2012)

I love your pets.


----------

